# Verpflichtungserklärung works with tourist visa? [India]



## Buzz0071 (3 mo ago)

Greetings community!


I recently booked an appointment with VFS global for a tourist visa in Delhi.

My friend living in Germany has invited me for a trip and has provided me with an obligation letter(Verpflichtungserklärung )

I got some advice from an online consultant and I've been told that I should've booked visitor visa instead of a tourist visa.

My appointment is on 8th of November 2022, and my plan to travel to Germany is in December.

Should I go ahead and show up for my appointment, or I just wasted my slot?

PS - If anyone knows a good visa consultant in Delhi NCR, please let me know.


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How long are you planning on staying in Germany? Since, generally speaking, a "tourist" visa is a short-term (i.e. 90 days or less) visa, while a "visitor" visa is for someone planning on staying more than 90 days.


----------



## Buzz0071 (3 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> How long are you planning on staying in Germany? Since, generally speaking, a "tourist" visa is a short-term (i.e. 90 days or less) visa, while a "visitor" visa is for someone planning on staying more than 90 days.


I'm planning to travel for a month.

Your question makes me think, the visitor visa is not considered as a short stay visa? or it could vary depending on the individual case.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure about Germany, but in most of the EU, the "visitor" visa is a long stay visa (without any work rights - often used for retirees looking to settle permanently), while the "tourist" visa is a Schengen visa - for up to 90 days with no work rights (though if you're in the country for meetings with your employer or clients, it may be OK).

If you are coming from India, I think you'll need a Schengen visa even for just a one month visit, so I wouldn't cancel your appointment with VFS.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Buzz0071 said:


> I'm planning to travel for a month.
> 
> Your question makes me think, the visitor visa is not considered as a short stay visa? or it could vary depending on the individual case.


What you need is a Schengen visa, which is used for tourism, family visitsm, some business activities, etc.

I assume, this is what you booked a slot for, so don´t cancel/miss the appointment.

And the Verpflichtungserklärung works fine for Schengen visas.


----------



## Buzz0071 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for your replies guys.

Appreciate it tremendously 🙂


----------

